
A Plate of Jellyfish - gruseom
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2018/01/31/a-plate-of-jellyfish
======
Gravityloss
High resolution scans here [http://caliban.mpiz-
koeln.mpg.de/haeckel/kunstformen/](http://caliban.mpiz-
koeln.mpg.de/haeckel/kunstformen/)

